# help me find a pickguard for this Harmony Rocket



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey guys, I came across this beautiful Harmony Rocket-plays beautifully, straight neck, DeArmonds sound amazing. I'd love to find a pickguard for it as the pup wires are exposed-any ideas on where to find one?
Also any way to put a date on this one..it says FL-59JW
thanks for your help:smilie_flagge17:
Chris


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

There is one on ebay Item number: 200169649463 it's tortoise shell though.
This is the mounting bracket Item number: 200169649291 .
Then there is always pickguard heaven http://pickguards.us/priceharmony.html


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Paul-I was surprised how many Harmony guitars there are out there and most of them seem to be missing their pickguards!
Thanks for the link
Chris


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

This link may help.
http://harmony.demont.net/model.php?id=151
I also have a rocket. Mines cherry red with
a vibrato. Same problem though, no pickguard.
This is what mine looks like, minus PG and vib arm.
(not mine, linked the pic from harmony site)


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

I believe your model is an H-54.
http://harmony.demont.net/model.php?id=142


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks laristotle! Yep it's definitely an H-54 
I like the cherry finish on yours!:smile:


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

cool gtr Chris ! I have a stratatone with those exact pu's, those d'earmond pu' are loud and proud, nothing quite sounds like those d'earmond pu's ! , good luck in finding an old pickguard, probably cheaper than having one made .


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

gtrchris said:


> Thanks laristotle! Yep it's definitely an H-54
> I like the cherry finish on yours!:smile:


Thanks mon. Like I said, it's not mine but looks identical.
Like *ssdeluxe* mentions, I've been thinking of making
my own PG. I cut down a cherry tree 2 yrs back and I think
it may be dry enough to cut a slice out of it. The only thing
I don't like about the guitar is the narrow neck. But yeah,
the sound is definitely unique compared to the rest of
my collection.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi guys- dunno if you found pickguards yet- but i found this, and recalled this thread- guy selling harmony parts
http://www.vintaxe.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=797


----------



## wounded (Aug 14, 2010)

*Harmony Rocket pickguard*

Hi

sorry to come in so late. I bought my Rocket in 1967. The screws on the pickguard kept coming loose with the vibration of playing. In the end, I ran out of replacement screws and patience and just left off the pickguard. I think it looks better with the 2 f holes showing, even with the wiring, than with the white pickguard (which scratched with playing marks like black pencil), so I left it off. I kept it safe with the bracket, but wasn't thinking of resale to collectors in those days, I just never got rid of stuff.


----------

